# shooting saturday



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

went out shooting on saturday with some fellow ogf members . heres a picture of some of the firearms we brought along.

also had a couple Glocks, pocket .380, sks, and .8mm mauser along for the ride.

thought this was a cool picture so i thought ide post it


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

dude that AR, looks AMAZING i'm jealous of whoever owns it! that kelly is pretty BA too!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

korey how about i trade you my mauser with 350rds for your AR and 1000rds , yeah, that sounds fair


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> korey how about i trade you my mauser with 350rds for your AR and 1000rds , yeah, that sounds fair


dude you got a deal, you would do that for me?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like fun, nice rifles
We have a shoot two or three times a year at a friends farm. Heres how we do it in central Ohio


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

wow! i think they have us beat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> went out shooting on saturday with some fellow ogf members . heres a picture of some of the firearms we brought along.
> 
> also had a couple Glocks, pocket .380, sks, and .8mm mauser along for the ride.
> 
> thought this was a cool picture so i thought ide post it



that AR is sweet for sure especially with the ergo grip, but ill take the AK please


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

jeff vowed he'd never sell the AK but something tells me if i offered up the AR even, he'd have to go back on his word...at least from a value stand point, but i love that AK too! i feel like i'm in a rap video when i shoot it!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

still wouldnt sell the ak, and i might add that the plr16 is my new baby


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

The Kel-Tec is a badass lookin pistol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Looks like fun, nice rifles
> We have a shoot two or three times a year at a friends farm. Heres how we do it in central Ohio


Thats some iron there.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

So Orlando.... Why didn't your friends bring anything to shoot?


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Orlando thats a lot of poodle shooters.... and not a AK in the whole batch.... must be a Arfcom party all others need not apply.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm more into the steel and wood rifles myself
My rifles in the group are the M1A, Garand, M1 Carbine. The only Black rifles I own anymore are the Vietnam era ,triangle handgaurds
We are getting together this weekend for another shoot.
We set up a course shooting steel targets on a timed run


----------

